# iStick unreliable?



## saiman (12/1/15)

Hi all

I bought and iStick about the month ago and I am using it as my ADV with the Nautilus mini. It seems like the honeymoon days are already over. Yesterday after charging it seems like the mod just fired at maximum voltage and burning my coil. Lowering the voltage didn't seem to make any difference. I suspect that the power regulation on this device is very poor and I am not sure if you can trust what it says on the display.

Did anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## Andre (12/1/15)

HRH has been using hers with a mAN since beginning of November 2014. No problems so far, touch wood.


----------



## rogue zombie (12/1/15)

Mine is generally pretty solid.

However it drops the power all the way down every now and then. I've not been sure if it was me hitting the button by mistake, but I don't think so.

Other than that, I've had no issues, so I suspect yours is just a faulty one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (12/1/15)

I get misfires from time to time where i press the button and nothing happens, but it could just be me not hitting the button in the centre. Other than that no problems.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Arthster (12/1/15)

No Problems from my side either. Works like a champ.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/15)

I had to McGyver mine with a screwdriver to get the 510 brass thingy back up but apart from that no issues.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Wesley (12/1/15)

saiman said:


> Hi all
> 
> I bought and iStick about the month ago and I am using it as my ADV with the Nautilus mini. It seems like the honeymoon days are already over. Yesterday after charging it seems like the mod just fired at maximum voltage and burning my coil. Lowering the voltage didn't seem to make any difference. I suspect that the power regulation on this device is very poor and I am not sure if you can trust what it says on the display.
> 
> Did anyone else have a similar experience?


Hi @saiman,

This happens on my IPV2 sometimes when the tank is not making contact with connector properly. The chip then reads the resistance of the coil incorrectly (eg 6ohms instead of 2ohms) and auto-adjusts to fire at a higher output to get through this 'increased' resistance.

Try tightening your tank just a tad until it reads the ohms correctly. Also make sure you clean the threads on the connectors regularly, they can gather quite a bit of soot and this could be affecting the resistance reading.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## saiman (12/1/15)

You guys are lucky. Just been doing some more searches and found out that there is indeed a known overpowering issue with the iStick. Hope it remains a rare occasion and doesnt become more frequent


----------



## UnholyMunk (12/1/15)

I've been using the mAN and iStick combo as an adv since November last year as well and I've never had a problem with my iStick.... I have however had some problems with faulty coils (it looks like it wasn't wired properly and the kanthol was touching causing a short) with my mAN which have caused the resistances to jump from 1.8 ohm to 2.1 ohm and above in a couple of puffs... maybe your coil was faulty?


----------



## si_wayne (12/1/15)

Gambit said:


> I get misfires from time to time where i press the button and nothing happens, but it could just be me not hitting the button in the centre. Other than that no problems.



I seem to have this issue too. My iStick is only a few days old. This happens once or twice a day, so has not been serious enough to really affect my vaping experience.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## saiman (12/1/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> I've been using the mAN and iStick combo as an adv since November last year as well and I've never had a problem with my iStick.... I have however had some problems with faulty coils (it looks like it wasn't wired properly and the kanthol was touching causing a short) with my mAN which have caused the resistances to jump from 1.8 ohm to 2.1 ohm and above in a couple of puffs... maybe your coil was faulty?


You right. I still need to rule out that the new coil was faulty


----------



## jtgrey (12/1/15)

Guys really make sure that you a getting a solid and good connection between your atty and istick . Sounds silly but sometimes your 510 center pin drops down to low and then you will get this bad behaviour . Just pick it up carefully with a small screwdriver like @Rob Fisher . Sould do the trick .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## LFC (12/1/15)

Gambit said:


> I get misfires from time to time where i press the button and nothing happens, but it could just be me not hitting the button in the centre. Other than that no problems.



Also have this issue at times with mine


----------



## TylerD (12/1/15)

I have 2 isticks.
The first one I used with a Aerotank V2 and it screwed up my insulating grommet under the pin.
Second one I used with a mAn and it is still going perfect. The mAn's pin is spring loaded and doesn't force the mod pin down.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD (12/1/15)

Been using my iStick for 2 and half months without any problems, all day ever day this little monster has been outstanding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/15)

Something I noticed yesterday with the iStick is that its power is definitely stronger than what it says - even more so than the mean/RMS conversion, which depending on resistance, is about a 20 percent difference

Been using my Lemo on my Smok M50 for a day or two and it "likes" 15 Watts

Yesterday my M50 went flat so i put it on charge and put the Lemo on the iStick.

I thought I would need about 12 Watts or so. My gosh, way too powerful. A bit of a burnt hit
Found a good vape at about 8.5 Watts

Either the iStick is way more powerful than just the Mean vs RMS issue or the M50 is not really putting out 15 Watts

My coil resistance in the Lemo is 1.1 ohms

Interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (13/1/15)

Silver said:


> Something I noticed yesterday with the iStick is that its power is definitely stronger than what it says - even more so than the mean/RMS conversion, which depending on resistance, is about a 20 percent difference
> 
> Been using my Lemo on my Smok M50 for a day or two and it "likes" 15 Watts
> 
> ...



Someone mentioned that on a full charge the iStick sometimes "over-powers". Was your iStick perhaps fully charged?


----------



## jtgrey (13/1/15)

@Silver . My wife uses the hana , ipv 2 and the istick , and she told me the exact same thing. On the hana and ipv she would be on 13w but when on the istick with same atty she would set it to 8.5w . So I am sure the istick have more oomph . Maby it's because of the build in battery.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Someone mentioned that on a full charge the iStick sometimes "over-powers". Was your iStick perhaps fully charged?



Yip, it was fully charged
But I used it all of yesterday evening and kept it on about 8.5W and nothing changed
It showed a little bit out of the battery gauge last night and it was still behaving like that. I would say its probably about 70-80% full now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/15)

jtgrey said:


> @Silver . My wife uses the hana , ipv 2 and the istick , and she told me the exact same thing. On the hana and ipv she would be on 13w but when on the istick with same atty she would set it to 8.5w . So I am sure the istick have more oomph . Maby it's because of the build in battery.



Thanks @jtgrey 
You are probably right - it may have something to do with the built in battery.

And while I posted this in this thread, its not really a complaint or something unreliable at all
Nothing wrong with the little iStick at 8.5 Watts  Not only is the size small, but the reading you set it to is also small -- he he

Just makes things a bit difficult to compare when you using it against other setups with other mods

I wonder if the upcoming 50W iStick will behave in a similar way

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (13/1/15)

I agree @Silver . The Istick is my wife's favourite device and she did not experience any problem with it to date and we got it from vapeclub's first order . Used daily and no hassle yet .


----------



## free3dom (13/1/15)

@Silver it does seem to me also that the iStick delivers power a lot more efficiently using it's "outdated" power delivery method (a.k.a. PWM) 

Seems newer technology is not always as much better as we are led to believe - and while it makes comparison (and tank sharing) a bit of a pain I do hope they stick with it. The iStick still has far superior battery life than any other batteries/devices around 

If it is consistently working at 8W for you then it might be the fact that the juice you have in the Lemo maybe responds better to the PWM method of power delivery; score - that means even longer battery life

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (13/1/15)

It's size remains killer !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## saiman (13/1/15)

Im getting my cloupor mini tomorrow so will be interesting have the comparison


----------



## MorganSa (15/1/15)

must the board things. Contact your store or factory, ask for a warranty.


----------

